# Marco Pena Memorial Fishing Tournament



## DPOUTFITTERS (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, it's getting close to that great time of year. Please come out and join us at this year's tournament and help raise money for the Make-A-Wish Foundation. Also, please see 2012's Grand Champion awards. We will have the same for this year's Grand Champion's.


----------



## DPOUTFITTERS (Feb 3, 2010)

Only about a week and half away. Come out support a great cause and try to win yourself an awesome buckle.


----------

